# How do you destash your stash?



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you feel bad at some level because you purchased yarn just because it was pretty? I do.. What do you do when you want to sell it, but you can't seem to sell it for the money you have in it? In my case, a lot of the yarn that I want to sell is still in the package it came to me in, having never been held or touched in any way other than to take it out of the box, admire the colorway.. and move on to the next. I MUST move the yarn that I know I will never use.. Your feedback is appreciated. Thank you! 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I really think if you don't want it...you shouldn't buy it.

Once you decide you don't want it people expect to get a bargain therefore cheaper than they can buy in the store.

Also, you would be asking postage too and knitters can just go to the store and buy what they want - sometimes at a discount.

I know I only shop for yarn when it is on special. You would need to look and see what it is worth on line before advertising and maybe if they are close offer to hand deliver.

I knit for charity so whatever I have on hand, I use.
Sue


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

LindaH said:


> Do you feel bad at some level because you purchased yarn just because it was pretty? I do.. What do you do when you want to sell it, but you can't seem to sell it for the money you have in it? In my case, a lot of the yarn that I want to sell is still in the package it came to me in, having never been held or touched in any way other than to take it out of the box, admire the colorway.. and move on to the next. I MUST move the yarn that I know I will never use.. Your feedback is appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


First of all, you sound like a very nice person who happens to like yarn. To us yarn people, yarn is a thing of beauty. We find it alluring for its colors and textures. I have just recently purchased yarn online. Which is way out of character for me since I am one of those people who has to touch and look at the colors before I can convince myself to buy it. I also would never buy yarn if I didn't have a specific project, with a pattern in mind. 
However, I have gone way out on a limb and have bought yarn online on purpose so that I would have a stash. 
Is you want to destash you shouldn't have too many problems in doing so. Yet, if you sit down and look at your yarn one bag at a time and do a little research, you may get inspired. So much yarn, so little time. Have fun! Kate


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Guilt over yarn? I don't think so! Not as long as the bills are getting paid and we aren't starving!

Sweetsue is right. Most of us are looking for a bargain. In fact we use "It's a bargain" to justify our stash-building! If it isn't a particular yarn that we actually need, the cost (including shipping) has to be low enough to entice us to buy. The only way to break even is to buy low in the first place, or hang on to it until it's "vintage." Don't let us discourage you, however. Go ahead and list what you want because you only need one buyer, after all! And you can count on us to look, too!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, I agree, if you want to sell, by all means do so. I will have a look see, and may very well buy. Just think about it first
:thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I second Garden Girl's quip about bill payment and food supply. Money, that's not needed for something in particular, is available for discretionary spending - aka Mad Money. Much of mine goes to yarn, and yarn playing toys. 

How do I 'destash'? I try to spend less time on KP and more time actually knitting up my stashed yarn! I also share it with fellow knitters who're willing to crawl through my wool room! Care to visit? 

Whatever's leftover at my death will be for my kids to dispose of; most probably they'll simply return it to whence I bought it: the Goodwill across the street!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I second Garden Girl's quip about bill payment and food supply. Money, that's not needed for something in particular, is available for discretionary spending - aka Mad Money. Much of mine goes to yarn, and yarn playing toys.
> 
> How do I 'destash'? I try to spend less time on KP and more time actually knitting up my stashed yarn! I also share it with fellow knitters who're willing to crawl through my wool room! Care to visit?
> 
> Whatever's leftover at my death will be for my kids to dispose of; most probably they'll simply return it to whence I bought it: the Goodwill across the street!


I suggested before that my hubby could give out brown paper goody bags of yarn at my funeral. I'd know it wasn't getting thrown out...at least not right away!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

How about we leave it in our wills to KPers with instructions that it is to go up on this site and willing knitters can pick it up!

Let me know when I need to book a ticket to Canada Jessica-Jean :lol:


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love using Ravelry to help me use up my stash. I was thrilled when I discovered how you can search for patterns by filtering for yarn, weight, yardage etc. And there are so many patterns! It is a great resource.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Ravelry is my first source
1. you can search for free patterns
2. you get to see pictures



Jude2444 said:


> I love using Ravelry to help me use up my stash. I was thrilled when I discovered how you can search for patterns by filtering for yarn, weight, yardage etc. And there are so many patterns! It is a great resource.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I second Garden Girl's quip about bill payment and food supply. Money, that's not needed for something in particular, is available for discretionary spending - aka Mad Money. Much of mine goes to yarn, and yarn playing toys.
> 
> How do I 'destash'? I try to spend less time on KP and more time actually knitting up my stashed yarn! I also share it with fellow knitters who're willing to crawl through my wool room! Care to visit?
> 
> Whatever's leftover at my death will be for my kids to dispose of; most probably they'll simply return it to whence I bought it: the Goodwill across the street!


Goodwill across the street! I'm glad mine is a car journey away. Not exactly Goodwill here, but numerous charity shops. They're so tempting.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK I agree, we have more yarn than we need. The same goes for wine and chocolates.
But right now I am sorting through my stash to help out a boys track team in VA. They knit hats for charity and need yarn and looms. OK I have both and have already sent the first box to them. And am getting the second box ready.
Now, hehe, I have more space to buy some yummy yarns. I have moved on from basic acrlic yarn, and am trying different weights and textures for my projects. I am not a yarn snob, don;t even go there. But now I know more about yarn and fibers and how to create different things. I still use acrylic for my charity causes. But oh the alpaca fingerless gloves came out gorgeous for my daughter (thanks Alpaca FArmer for the yarn)
So there is always a place and need for yarn. If you have tooo much, donate it. If you sell it you will probably NOT get what you paid for it. Or knit faster. LOL.
Have a great day and keep knitting. Let me know when the flight leaves for Canada. I' love to meet JJ and tour her yarn haven.
Linda


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Check out the post for Free Range knitting; then go to ravelry and look up the designer and let the inspiration begin.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

what stash???


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I second Garden Girl's quip about bill payment and food supply. Money, that's not needed for something in particular, is available for discretionary spending - aka Mad Money. Much of mine goes to yarn, and yarn playing toys.
> ...


I never find yarn at Goodwill!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

LindaH said:


> Do you feel bad at some level because you purchased yarn just because it was pretty? I do.. What do you do when you want to sell it, but you can't seem to sell it for the money you have in it? In my case, a lot of the yarn that I want to sell is still in the package it came to me in, having never been held or touched in any way other than to take it out of the box, admire the colorway.. and move on to the next. I MUST move the yarn that I know I will never use.. Your feedback is appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


Some people collect stamps, baseball cards,Lalique crystal, buttons, etc. Some of us collect yarn. There are those who would say what a waste to not use it so why buy it?
We buy it and enjoy the feel, the ownership, color, texture and the imagination of what it will become. How many other collections create such multi-faceted joy? And how can you have too much joy?


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

i haven't had a stash in a month. a wonderful lady here on KP is sending me some yarn in the mail. so many of us knitters are living on small/fixed incomes and are not able to afford keeping a stash (envy, envy). I buy only when red heart is on sale locally. if you are still feeling guilty about your stash there are many places online to donate your yarn and/or product to charities. it will make you feel so much better about everything. have fun.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> ...Let me know when I need to book a ticket to Canada Jessica-Jean :lol:


Any time you wish, just let me know ahead of time - so we dont' take off on a trip ourselves and miss you!
Beware: While I may have more yarn than a small yarn shop, it's not well organized. AND, if you're allergic to cats (2 and not allowed into the wool room) or terminally awful housekeeping (some drifts of cat-fur have been mistaken for a sleeping cat!), you may not want to visit. Otherwise, drop on by!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

arwenian said:


> I never find yarn at Goodwill!


The key to finding it is frequency of visit. When it's further to get to, you don't go as often as when it's a single street-crossing away! Most of the time I come out empty handed.


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

True story...when my aunt passed away, she had all kinds of knitted items...her 2 sons had no interest in any of it....they took all the scarfs she had made, placed them in a nice wicker basket at the foot of her casket and invited each lady visitor to help themselves to a scarf in memory...wow, what a love story...the next day at church, we were all wearing a nice scarf that my aunt had made...I thought it was a wonderful idea....I still have my scarf...


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

LouiseH. said:


> True story...when my aunt passed away, she had all kinds of knitted items...her 2 sons had no interest in any of it....they took all the scarfs she had made, placed them in a nice wicker basket at the foot of her casket and invited each lady visitor to help themselves to a scarf in memory...wow, what a love story...the next day at church, we were all wearing a nice scarf that my aunt had made...I thought it was a wonderful idea....I still have my scarf...


What a lovely memorial for your aunt!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

If you really want to get rid of yarn you know you won't use, I don't think you will ever get what you paid for it. You just have to accept that you will be making another knitter very happy to get whatever it is.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

will bear all that in mind. Love cats and my house is the same - can't keep up with housekeeping and knitting. Housekeeping will always be there and dust bunnies. :lol:

We are currently motorhoming around Australia, heading off to Western Australia at the end of the month. Once we have done this, we will sell the motorhome and do a bit of overseas travel. Canada will definitely be on my list.



Jessica-Jean said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > ...Let me know when I need to book a ticket to Canada Jessica-Jean :lol:
> ...


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> I really think if you don't want it...you shouldn't buy it.
> 
> Once you decide you don't want it people expect to get a bargain therefore cheaper than they can buy in the store.
> 
> ...


Strong minded Sue!


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Whwn we moved here - from Kent to Sussex - I brought with me well over 100 cones of yarn. I still have a lot, but I have recently given lots to the Salvation Army Charity Shop.
I am not good at selling things, anyway, someone will benefit from it and I feel I have done a GOOD TURN!


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

My experience is that we don't ever recover the price that we paid for yarn that you sell. But you do have the satisfaction of knowing it's going to a good home.

Two years ago I worked with a professional organizer to get my stash and my yarn room organized. She worked with me and helped me weed out the stash.

I gave maybe 7-10 bags of uarn to a ministry that i support for young girls in Juvenille Hall. They earn the right to crochet and I love knowing that working with my my unused stuff may bring a moment of peace to a young girl.

I sold quite a bit here and on Ravelry. Hope this helps.

Lyn in NC


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a stash quite big and I told my husband when I die to donate all my yarn and needles to the senior centers. They do a lot for charities and are on fixed incomes. I've been using some of mine up that I have here in Florida but have tons at my place in Michigan. When I move back, I will be going through my stash again and giving some away. It makes me feel really good when I can help a fellow knitter that is on a fixed income.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I tell myself I will not buy anymore yarn until I use some of my stash. That works until the next sale or I see something I have to have. Not a success story, that's for sure!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

If I am not going to use it I give it to someone who knits for charity but can't easily afford to buy yarn. I know a few ladies like this and I do not feel wasteful or guilty then because it is going to a good cause. People who knit for charity often churn out a lot of articles and it can become quite expensive for them.


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

I agree with KnittingVal....or,better still, knit something for charity yourself.


----------



## elaineobrien (Feb 7, 2013)

My mom started years ago she had tons of left over yarn and she could not throw it out so she contacted the Children's Hospital and started knitting finger puppets for the kids. All the kids who had to go and get blood taken from their finger the nurse would put a puppet on their finger and their tears would automatically go away. The wool never got thrown away and it made the kids went home happy.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

charity shops always appreiative


----------



## croknitmama (Jul 25, 2011)

Most of my stash i received for my charity work from people on ravelry, some of it is mine from when i was able to work but most was donated. I knit or crochet something everyday for my charities and for family. Right now i am hooked on Snowy Ridges, its a hat pattern and it is listed under patterns on Ravelry.

Happy knitting and crocheting everyone


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

why not advertise it on here for sale?


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

What is Ravelry? I have never heard of it here.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I once met a lady who said she let the yarn "talk to her". I thought she was a flake. But, I see it happening. I have bought yarn with no specific project in mind, but, sooner or later, a project crosses my path that I have the PERFECT yarn for.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I periodically sort and group my yarn into three categories. This helps me to refresh myself on what I have and may provide inspiration for a project. My first group is the yarn I would never part with. Second group is nice yarn I would hope to sell (not expecting the full return of what I paid for it). The third group is the "grab bag" collection (one of a kind, mixed dye lots, partial skeins, scraps that I know I won't use). I set this aside for donation or yard sale


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

The best way to use up part of a stash is when you know of a new baby on the way. My first grandchild is on the way so I sorted through the stash for patterns and yarn, then went out and bought more. Couldn't use "old" stash yarn for my first grandchild.lol. stash is still the same size. haha


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Just donate it and clear out your space.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Most of my stash is either purchased for a specific pattern, picked up at thrift stores for hats, scarfs and general things, or leftover oddments. When I find a pattern I'd like to try, I always 'shop at home' first. 

I also have a shopping method called "Catch and Release" it's just like the fishing. The joy of looking at yarn (or whatever), touching it-- feeling it, maybe even carry it around a bit -- then return it to the shelf. I can also fill up a cart on-line, having fun making choices -- and then either 'save' or delete. It can be very satifying. One thing I've learned in over 50 years of knitting is that there will always be wonderful yarn available when you have a genuine need for it. 

Try it -- you'll like it and your stash won't get into the 'overwhelm' catagory.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

LouiseH. said:


> True story...when my aunt passed away, she had all kinds of knitted items...her 2 sons had no interest in any of it....they took all the scarfs she had made, placed them in a nice wicker basket at the foot of her casket and invited each lady visitor to help themselves to a scarf in memory...wow, what a love story...the next day at church, we were all wearing a nice scarf that my aunt had made...I thought it was a wonderful idea....I still have my scarf...


That is so cool! Good for her sons to do that!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I have that same problem with anything I buy and then find out I don't want or need. Luckily most of my buying is from thrift stores. With me it's a grit my teeth and take a small loss or just do the sensible thing and donate it to charity. The pricier the item, the harder the process.

The local Salvation Army had a nice supply of yarn come in but they were asking way more than it could be purchased with a coupon at the hobby stores. Needless to say, it's still there.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

wurzel said:


> What is Ravelry? I have never heard of it here.


OMG! Go there immediately! It is the best online source for patterns anywhere. You can look up what you want to knit and filter down to what type of yarn you want to use, what designs you want incorporated, etc. and you will be given a photo array of knitting choices. It is the BEST!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

You could always sell it here!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

LindaH said:


> Do you feel bad at some level because you purchased yarn just because it was pretty? I do.. What do you do when you want to sell it, but you can't seem to sell it for the money you have in it? In my case, a lot of the yarn that I want to sell is still in the package it came to me in, having never been held or touched in any way other than to take it out of the box, admire the colorway.. and move on to the next. I MUST move the yarn that I know I will never use.. Your feedback is appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


I would advertise the yarn on an auction site like ebay, (when they have a free listing weekend), and ask for, say, 75% of the cost I paid for it plus the cost of package and postage. If there is enough interest, you could find that you do get more than you paid for it. Whilst I agree that people look for a bargain on these sites, there is also the "what is it worth to me" factor.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I knit with a charity group on Saturday so when my stash starts to seem to big I pack up a bag and bring it there. I'll never live long enough to use it all so why not share. I'm going to the Lion's Brand outlet in New Jersey so I need to make room.
Beth


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok there are a lot of things that you can do with extra yarn. One give it to me. hahaha LOL
OK I love doing prayer shawls and have been getting friends at church involved in this. We make prayer shawls for others who are going through chemotherapy or are having a bad time in their life. We also do mittens and hats for the needy. So if you don't want to send it to me (if you do i will provide an address and donate it to the church for the homebound ladies who like to knit and crochet) then donate it to a charity or church in your area. Sincerely, Laura-Jean Siggens


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I see a lot of yarn that I think I can't do without,but if I don't have anything to knit with it I don't buy . The feeling of not buying it goes away as soon as I see some other yarn that I like.. I admire from afar. Good luck stay strong.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I also buy yarn because it looks nice or I have a hare brained idea of something I can do. I never worry about it tho as I am involved with a Church craft group and a very active member of the Congregation. It is a favorite expression to "let's shop in Laura's garage". I have made it known that before they go out and buy yarn to let me know what they need It is my way of sharing. I have also read in some of the postings that some ladies just don't have the means and so want to do something productive. I share with them also. I love it. I know there are lots of little baby sweaters and prayer shawls and other things out there that wouldn't be there otherwise. Sometimes our special ladies have lots of time but not much to buy yarn with. Sharing makes you feel so good. Of course, I don't need to sell it so I don't. Just my way of destashing. My Daughter has already been told when I die my craft supplies and yarn go to my Church.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

Funny, my kids have been told the same thing. Do not sell or throw out my yarn or fabric if i die. whatever the girls and grand daughters don't want definitely goes to the quilt and prayer shawl ministry of my church. Again that is if my quilting and knitting moguls don't attack first.  I love my prayer shawl ministry however. Nothing is nicer than getting something to wrap around your shoulders when a loved one dies. I recently gave a prayer shawl to someone who's mother passed away, she keeps it in her car so that anytime she feels overwhelmed with grief she just grabs it and wraps it around her shoulders and thinks about the wonderful love her mother shared with her. Knit ladies knit.  or crochet if you prefer but yarn can be used for so many comforts in life.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wanted to quickly add my 2 cents in. I have a nice size stash- not huge. And I love reorganizing it, admiring it, etc. But there are some yarns that were handed down to me or I bought from a clearance bin or thought I was going to make something with it and then didn't or I'm just not thrilled with that yarn anymore. My library knitting group has a yarn swap day every few months. I bring those skeins in for the yarn swap. So I'm not exactly destashing but I am changing around my stash.


----------



## annod (Aug 24, 2012)

That is a great idea!!! I also have lots of fabric and a friend once said "When my husband dies, in lue of flowers bring fabric".


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Yarn eventually gets used up. I have been working up yarn that I bought back in the 70s for a charity project. NEVER throw anything out, as even tiny lengths can be used for embroidering features etc. That being said, it is lovely to be able to 'help out' pals when they need a specific yarn/colour for a project, and are unable to source it! I'm very happy for them to just 'take' it, as the 'good' part is being able to help out  . If anyone decides to get rid of their stash, they send it my way, i either keep it, or contact various friends who might need some of it for charity knitting.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

hi you could always do a swap to someone wh wants it and see what they have to swap to you .


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a book and yarn stash that spans 56 years. Since I do not use patterns much anymore, I have finally reached a point where I can successfully thin out and donate some of my books. At age 70 I cannot possibly live long enough to use all my yarn but it will live on after me. My stash is willed to a worthy group and the items I have already made will still warm the recipients after I am gone. Yes I still buy yarn and as for destash I have only 5 words from my cold dead hands !


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Just grab a skein and start whipping up some scarves, hats and afghans. Even if you don't like the color or yarn someone else will. Play with using 2 strands at once to make your own fun colors and patterns.
You may be surprised that you really like some of them.
I have "inherited" bunches of yarn, so have sent a lot of yarn to "new" friends that don't have always have the money to buy yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

my sister destashed her stash by giving it to me.. some of it I use to play with.. if I have a pattern that looks interesting I'll use the stash of yarn I don't paticularly care for to play with it... for stash that is still in its original packing... I would say you bought it for a reason.. you should hold on to it... and get rid of all (of course not ALL) of you partial skeins.. this way you make room for all the perfect untouched yarn.. if you want to sell it.... know that you won't get as much as you bought it for unless you bought it for a great price.. if you have a craigs list or a classified section in your paper you could try to get rid of it locally and hope for the best.. Most of us.. or a lot of us only buy on sale.. or at a discount so if you paid full price I think you will have a hard time getting all your money back.. you might get some of it though and that would be better than nothing..


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

Finding yarn at goodwill stores can be a trick but you hsve to check alot and different stores I use these quite a bit and stratford has a site on Facebook where you can buy and trade yarn very helpful


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

How about donating yarn to charity. Right now I have 10 skeins of Red Heart's Light & Lofty that I am donating to a charity that will sell it put the cash to a good use. I found this yarn to be too challenging to my old eyes and rather than have sit here useless it will hhelp the charity and also the buyer.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

I belong to a group here in AZ who knit and chrochet for a number of charities. We always appreciate donations of yarn, now matter how small. Tiny scraps can be used for centers of granny squares, etc. Any yarn I have left over, I either make something for the group or donate it to them. We are all retired and work on a shoestring budget. I'm sure you can find a group to donate it to and know it is doing good.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

If you want to donate some, many Senior Citizen centers will take them. It enables seniors to continue knitting when they are on tight budgets. I am learning to quilt and am making a darling baby quilt entirely out of donated material. Another knitter in my quilt group makes items and donates them to those in need. Just a thought.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I second Garden Girl's quip about bill payment and food supply. Money, that's not needed for something in particular, is available for discretionary spending - aka Mad Money. Much of mine goes to yarn, and yarn playing toys.
> ...


I like that idea!
I had a friend who said he wanted his casket to be full of ice and beer; so when you came to view, you could have one 'on him'!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

try the classifieds here on KP


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I second Garden Girl's quip about bill payment and food supply. Money, that's not needed for something in particular, is available for discretionary spending - aka Mad Money. Much of mine goes to yarn, and yarn playing toys.
> ...


Great idea. I'm going to put that in my will. Sadly hubby passed before me.


----------



## countrygal (Oct 21, 2011)

I never hide my stash as I have a nice tall oak cabinet to keep it in and it does not have doors. 
The only person I would be hiding it from is ME.
My husband does not mine me having it.
joannmaggie


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I know that I have way too much yarn. But I have never attempted to sell it. If you really want to sell it, you will have to accept the price that you can get for it. Or give it to a children's or elder people's organization that could really use it and get a receipt to take it off of your taxes.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

LindaH said:


> Do you feel bad at some level because you purchased yarn just because it was pretty? I do.. What do you do when you want to sell it, but you can't seem to sell it for the money you have in it? In my case, a lot of the yarn that I want to sell is still in the package it came to me in, having never been held or touched in any way other than to take it out of the box, admire the colorway.. and move on to the next. I MUST move the yarn that I know I will never use.. Your feedback is appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


Our crochet/knitting group shares our stash overloads and use them for charity knitting...nursing homes, hospitals, homeless, etc. Some of our members turn out dozens of newborn hats a week, others do afghan and/or lap robes for nursing homes and we all do a number of hats and scarves for homeless, fishermen, etc. Some make shawls, blankets and hats for chemo patients. One lady makes beautiful baby sweater sets to be sold in the thrift shop of her church. Hope this helps.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

If I know that I won't use it, I donate it. I recently sent a box to a knitting program that one of our KPers was starting up at a middle school to help preteens with their self esteem. I also donate some to a women's shelter where they teach them to crochet, plus I give some to a local woman who crochets hats and booties for the local hospitals. If I ever see a true deal, I'll buy it because someone will use it but I do try to shop for things that I want with a specific project in mind. I just have no willpower :wink:


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

There are always places to donate yarn to - a kindergarten or grade school for arts and crafts (heaven knows how their budgets have been cut!), an old people's home or any group you can find on your local Kijiji. 

I have donated to the old people's home where my aunt and uncle live - the ladies knit items for their annual Christmas sale and/or their grandchildren. Some have donated part of their knitted goods to charities, too, so it's all good!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a friend that crochets and I always give her yarn for a gift and she is always excited. She is a college student and also on disability so not much money for yarn. I love giving yarn away to friends. Shipping that to ones that will use it for charity is a great idea.


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

I had some yarn in my "collection" that I'd had there for years, that I must have liked when I bought it or it had been too good a bargain to pass up. It had been clear to me for some time that I wasn't ever going to knit it up so I simply gave it away to knitters in my knitting group. They were delighted. I felt generous and I never had to feel bad about having yarn in my stash that I really shouldn't have bought in the first place. The mistake had been made, the money was long gone and so it went.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> Ravelry is my first source
> 1. you can search for free patterns
> 2. you get to see pictures
> 
> ...


2013 is my year to destash. I have been doing exactly what is suggested by sweetsue and Jude2444. Most of my yarn was purchased on sale,for projects that now longer challenge or interest me. Reassigning (and actually knitting) the yarn has been fun. The skeins have taken on a new life reincarnated. This has helped in the guilt department. And crazy as it sounds, my husband commented that maybe I should slow down, b/c "don't you want to keep that stuff around?''


----------



## cheryl ridgway (Jan 31, 2013)

I belong to a knitting group at my church which is involved in a variety of charitable knitting & crocheting projects (homeless shelters, chemo centers, women's shelters, migrant camps, military hats & socks, etc.). We have a very large supply of yarn that has been donated and once a year or so I go through my own supply and donate what I decide I will never use.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

People on Ravelry are willing to swap yarn; everybody is still out the cost of postage but maybe you can trade your yarn for something you feel is of equivalent value.

(for those in this thread who never find yarn at thrift stores ... do you live in the San Fernando Valley? I know for a fact someone has phoned all those stores and asked them to hold all the yarn they get for "his charity knitting group," and he gets a bulk discount.)


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

In my stash I had MUCH more acrylic yarn than snyone should ever need. I decided it was TIME to destash! So--I am knitting rugs. Using 2 balls at a time, doing the Navajo ply method which gives me 6 strands at a time to knit and using US size 19 needles, I have made some beautiful throw rugs. They are thick, soft and very plush! Using yarn that I had accumulated over many years, I found many of my favorite colors. I am happy with the results and have thined the stash considerably. Keep knitting, 
ONE MORE ROW


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a lot of 1-3 balls of yarn that I buy expressly for knitting for charity -- lots and lots of it so I don't have a big outlay of $$ on any one purchase. I have never sold anything -- I give it away to those that are in need.

I think it's a bigger headache to prepare/sell anything. I have always given to whomever had a need. If I'm foolish enough to spend a bunch on something, I make something from it and figure maybe I shouldn't have spent so much. So be it. But if you are trying to rid yourself of a stash, you can do more good by sharing it with someone else on this site. Just think of the new friendships you'll receive -- so much better than $$ in hand. Sorry if I stepped on any toes.


----------



## Onecricket (Dec 11, 2012)

Quote from LEE1313 "But right now I am sorting through my stash to help out a boys track team in VA. They knit hats for charity and need yarn and looms. OK I have both and have already sent the first box to them. And am getting the second box ready."

Is it these guys? http://www.wjla.com/articles/2013/01/mountain-view-high-track-team-knits-hats-for-cancer-patients-84158.html?fb_action_ids=4068868040775&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=246965925417366

How did you hear about them?


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> How about we leave it in our wills to KPers with instructions that it is to go up on this site and willing knitters can pick it up!
> 
> Let me know when I need to book a ticket to Canada Jessica-Jean :lol:


Me, too!


----------



## suzanneknitswv (Dec 9, 2012)

Look, I don't gamble or chase men (although at my age I couldn't run very fast!) But in comparison, buying yarn is not a very bad habit! Besides, there might be a shortage someday and we could save the knitting world. But if you really feel bad about it piling up, donate it to a thrift shop that makes funds for a good cause. My extras go to a spay/neuter fundraiser and it sells fast. Many look for yarn there to make lap robes for nursing homes, so it is a WIN, WIN, WIN.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

What about listing it for sale on Knitting Paradise? I know when I moved I had to sell my yarn for so little at a yard sale I cried. Also Craigs List is worth looking into. I met a woman in a grocery store parking lot and bought bags of yarn. 

I love swaps and almost always include some yarn from my stash, I try to match it up with my swap partner's tastes.

Just a couple suggestions.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

i have a lot of wool and i have decided i am not buying anymore until ive used most of it .


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

Elaine-
I love the finger puppet story. What a caring person your mom must be.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I told my kids they better learn to knit, crochet, cross stitch, tat, and rubber stamp. Other wise they are going to have to not only empty my craft room but organize it so they can find everything.LOL Happy knitting


M2SMRTFORU said:


> I also buy yarn because it looks nice or I have a hare brained idea of something I can do. I never worry about it tho as I am involved with a Church craft group and a very active member of the Congregation. It is a favorite expression to "let's shop in Laura's garage". I have made it known that before they go out and buy yarn to let me know what they need It is my way of sharing. I have also read in some of the postings that some ladies just don't have the means and so want to do something productive. I share with them also. I love it. I know there are lots of little baby sweaters and prayer shawls and other things out there that wouldn't be there otherwise. Sometimes our special ladies have lots of time but not much to buy yarn with. Sharing makes you feel so good. Of course, I don't need to sell it so I don't. Just my way of destashing. My Daughter has already been told when I die my craft supplies and yarn go to my Church.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

croknitmama said:


> Most of my stash i received for my charity work from people on ravelry, some of it is mine from when i was able to work but most was donated. I knit or crochet something everyday for my charities and for family. Right now i am hooked on Snowy Ridges, its a hat pattern and it is listed under patterns on Ravelry.
> 
> Happy knitting and crocheting everyone


http://suzies-yarnie-stuff.blogspot.ca/2009/11/snowy-ridges.html


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Years ago a friend cleaned out her inherited Stash by bringing 3 HUGE boxes of yarn. My husband had just told me the day before that I could not buy anymore yarn until I had used up what I had. So my method of dealing with the "Stash from Heaven" was to sort through it and store it by type and weight. Then I started a knitting bag that I called my "Busy Hands bag". This was everywhere that I was going. So while I sat in doctors offices and waiting for my husband as he ran errands, or waiting for my kids I knitted snow hats. In 2 months time I had knitted 50 snow hats that I took to a yarn shop in Salt Lake City, Utah to go to the homeless shelters or the school programs for the less fortunate. I wanted the people to know that they were loved and so I did 3 things. 1- I carefully choose the colors so that there were hats that would suit many kinds of people. 2- I often knit hearts into the body of the hat so that they would know that they mattered. 3- I put a note on a card with the washing instructions and happy note for them. I always used machine washable and dryable yarns for these hats. I found places that could use the yarn that I had no use for. The local prison has a program where they are teaching female inmates to crochet. They loved having yarn donated. In the end, I made tons of hats and scarfs for people who needed them, helped people who where helping others learn new skills and I got the best gift... I got the great feeling that comes from making the world a happier place. My husband was so happy that my stash was managable and lifted the yarn purchase moritorium. Good thing! The day I was going to make my first purchase in 5 years another friend brought me 6 HUGE boxes of yarn!!!! Another thought: Yarn is beautiful. So if you bought it because you loved it you might consider putting it on display in your home as art. I have done that and it seems to trigger the brain to come up with the perfect use for it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Sell it here on KP!

Hazel


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been destashing my stash too....

I have many yarns I purchased with good intentions that no longer fit what I like to knit. You cannot expect to get out what you put into those yarns in most cases unless you purchased them at a "super" sale. 

When I go to sell yarn, I look up the yarn on the manufacturers web site to see what the MSRP is then I go to places that sell it and see what they are pricing it at...finally I go to ebay and look there....that will help me set my price.

Here is the resolution that I made when I made the decision to destash the stash. If it is a yarn I am not going to use anyway, what it the point of keeping it? Why not get what I can out of it and use the money to replace that yarn with a yarn I will use. I have been doing this for a few months now....I have sold some bulky yarns and replaced with sock yarn....I much rather have yarns I know I will use.


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

Send me your yarn! I try not to stash too much!
Altho I have yarn for a sweater, purchased at a yarn store!! for 5 yrs now!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep, guilty . . . BUT not for long. LOL

pzoe


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

If you know of an organization or church who knits prayer shawls or other charity items, they welcome yarn as long as it has no wool in it.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

one more row said:


> In my stash I had MUCH more acrylic yarn than snyone should ever need. I decided it was TIME to destash! So--I am knitting rugs. Using 2 balls at a time, doing the Navajo ply method which gives me 6 strands at a time to knit and using US size 19 needles, I have made some beautiful throw rugs. They are thick, soft and very plush! Using yarn that I had accumulated over many years, I found many of my favorite colors. I am happy with the results and have thined the stash considerably. Keep knitting,
> ONE MORE ROW


That's a fantastic idea. Thanks.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

This week, I cleared out bags of stuff around the house and never looked back. IT WAS NOT EASY. I gave myself 45 minutes to clean out: Closet - took out clothes I wore to work (now retired). Dress pattern collection - took the whole kit and kaboodle and put them away, even though "I may use this again" came up. (Huh? Haven't sewn in years.) Yarns - I put hundreds of dollars worth of yarn (easy to do) into the bag. When done, called my friend/neighbor Janet and daughters and took the yarns to her....then took the rest to Goodwill. Didn't want it in the house or I'd reconsider. Next day, reorganized my stash, labeled plastic bins, and feel lots better...


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Offer it to other KPers at what you think is a reasonable cost plus shipping in the For Sale topic of the newsletter. However, I'd hold on to it for at least 6 months while checking out patterns that you might want to knit with this yarn. Don't be impulsive in purchasing or selling yarn. Enjoy looking at it, feeling it and enjoying the colorways. It's yours to enjoy. Nothing says it has to be used immediately. Enjoy. Patricia


----------



## cheryl kincaid (Jan 24, 2013)

GIVE IT TO YOUR LOCAL SENIOR CENTER, OR ASSISTED LIVING CENTER. I'M SURE THEY WOULD LOVE SOME YARN FOR PROJECTS.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

you gals are a hoot !!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Knit your stash into garments,& sell them on ebay etc.Maybe you could go on a swop site,& swop it for something you really want.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you KnittingVal for donating to charity knitters. i am one and i always have a difficult time affording enough yarn to keep up with the need of others.



KnittingVal said:


> If I am not going to use it I give it to someone who knits for charity but can't easily afford to buy yarn. I know a few ladies like this and I do not feel wasteful or guilty then because it is going to a good cause. People who knit for charity often churn out a lot of articles and it can become quite expensive for them.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I cannot afford a "stash", I always have enough yarn for my current and my next project. But if I had a stash, I can't imagine feeling guilty about it. Just think of it as your insurance against hard times. Knit for your favorite charity, donate it, or sell it here in the classifieds. I've seen yarn listed there that seems to be the same price you can buy it for online, and it all seems to get sold. You wouldn't be losing anything by listing it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good Luck! I actually do not have a big stash but sometimes I think it is too much! Just this morning I finally put away the "left over" yarn from my last six or so projects. Of course I still have on the the needles that I just started a couple of days ago. I still have a bunch of afghans that need to find homes though. Three are baby afghans so they are waiting on babies to come in the future. The rest?? Who knows? Someone will come along or I will take them to the senior center like before.

If you really "must" get rid of some, think about taking them to the senior center or hospital, etc. There is always someone looking for yarn.


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

My daughter has instructions--whatever is left when I pass, give it to charity


----------



## lyndamae (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a stash of wool and pattern exchange at my house or someone elses or at my local club. Or advertise on my 
local bulletin board. I usually have good luck in exchanging for some thing I would use. Or barter for something else. We all know KPs that would be happy to join you. It is good money no matter what the price better than just sitting under the bed.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I am definitely looking for bargains when I buy yarn, either in a store or on line. So if you paid $6.50 a skein and I am paying for the postage, also, it will have to be under $4.50 a skein for me to even consider it. For that which you don't want anymore, put if in an air sealed bag, and away from your sight for 6 months, then take it out and see if you still aren't attracted to it. If you don't want it, advertise here, remembering that many of us can and do get the same thing in the discount stores or on sale from yarn stores. OR put if up for sale at a bargain sale, a thrift sale, or crafters sale.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

One of the (semi-) Local Yarn Stores has a deal with a local prison knitting group - people donate yarn, and the prisoners use it to make things (all kinds of things) that MUST be returned to the community: hats, blankets, sweaters, whatever. Another (semi-) LYS takes their donated yarn to the local women's shelter, where it is used pretty much the same way. This store also gives store credit (once a year) to people who donate yarn, and then the store has a garage sale - women (and men, I suppose) from the local senior housing and the like come and buy yarn they can't normally afford for prices they can manage. The first store is Applewood Lane (in Clare and Freeland, MI) and the second is Alli Mae's Fiber Nation in Gladwin, MI. I suppose other LYS's probably have things like this in place, or might be interested in doing this kind of thing. I know of several prisons (for men and women) with knitting programs. Hope this helps.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

We have a group of 15 - 20 ladies ( all retired, on fixed incomes) that meet at the local Senior Center every Monday morning to knit, mostly for charity. We donated over 1000 items to a total of 14 different charities this past year. An article, in a local newspaper, regarding our "Christmas Donation" asked for yarn donations. Recently, a kind young woman read the article, and is donating her stash to us, as she unexpectedly needs to downsize, and is unable to take her yarn! We feel terrible for her, but were like vultures when she brought us the yarn. We are so grateful for her kindness! I think it hurts a little less when you need/want to de-stash, to have someone value and appreciate what you have, and are inspired/excited to have this windfall.

Bits of odd yarns, or those not usable for charity knitting can be donated to art teachers at schools ( as someone else mentioned ), and they are very happy to get them!

Just my thoughts, on the receiving end of de-stashing!


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Ravelry is my first source
> 1. you can search for free patterns
> 2. you get to see pictures
> 
> ...


I especially like looking at all the variety in the ways Ravelry members have made a pattern I'm thinking about--different yarns, needle sizes, modifications, etc. It's fun to see how a completed project looks in a yarn I've only seen on a skein.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Would you happen to have any Berroco Suede in that stash of yours that you aren't going to use? I was recently given a pattern for a knitting bag that takes 5 balls and found it's been discontinued. I really wanted the purple or the red. Just saying...


----------



## mamawbearx5 (Feb 7, 2013)

You might try Listia, you don't get money but just points to buy other things other people have. Yarn seems to go pretty good. Might try e-bay too. Some good luck with that in the past. Hope this helps some. 
What kind of yarn do you have, pics, I might be able to help you out some.


----------



## mamawbearx5 (Feb 7, 2013)

Auctions are great places to pick up yarns too. Like everyone else I look for bargains. A thought for you, if you have bits and peices of yarn the they don't even have to be the same weight, use your yarn winder and wind them into cakes, colors can be wild, tie them together with a square knot. When you have lots of cakes to work from grab a big needle(I use a Q, make your starting chain however long you want and crochet oval rug. The different weights of yarn give texture, the knots don't matter, and you can throw it in the washer lots of times.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Knit faster  ........I de-stashed ONCE, never again because I regretted doing so as I (even now) think 'oh yes, I have some of that' and then the realisation hits and you become so disappointed. You can NEVER have "too much" yarn so sit back, admire it untill you need it and ENJOY!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Name your best yarn friend as executor of your yarn will. Let her decide how to divide your stash after you're gone. Your yarn buddies will remember you fondly.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

WHAT IS A STASH????????????

snorting, laughing and finding new hiding paces hilarious


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Many thanks. I will look that up.


----------



## pebbels (Oct 5, 2012)

I knit items and put them on Ebay you will get more for an item than just the yarn


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello, I frequenty "destash" my yarn by picking out my favorite colors and giving some of the yarn to my local
Senior Home. Any thing you give them, they love. And, if I wanted, I guess I would have a tax write off.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Whatever's leftover at my death will be for my kids to dispose of; most probably they'll simply return it to whence I bought it: the Goodwill across the street! [/quote]

Jessica-Jean - you and I are of the same thought. I don't know how many people I have said that most of my stuff will end up back at Goodwill. We are recycling, that's all.

What I do is every so often, I take things out of drawers and the closet to refresh my memory as to what I have in order to understand what I will do next. My daughter is learning how to knit so some of my stash has gone to her. (I just came back from town - went to Big Lots and they have gotten in LOTS of yarn for $2.00 a skein, but I wanted the fingering weight that sells for $1.00 - next time maybe they will have it). So I did not add to my stash today.


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

The last time I went to Goodwill,it was with my husband. He came up to me in the aisle and said "Come here, quick!" I followed him to the new carts they had just put out and there were 8 of the BIG skeins of Red Heart yarn, pretty colors and so useful as I practice knitting and for our Nimble Fingers group at church. (We're teaching 3 tweens knitting and crocheting.

Each skein was only .50 cents!!!!!!

My hubby is a keeper!


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry, hit send twice.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my, well- I have to agree that you likely won't get what you paid for it. Still- if you need to be rid of some, anything is better than nothing would be my position. If $ is not really the issue, by all means donate to a worthy cause. 

We just had a lady donate yarn to our knitting club at school. I'll bet a school near you might have a club- or the art dept. would love it for texture work... . A service club who knits for charities... You'll feel wonderful helping others! 

I am rapidly acquiring a stash- and must stop as I simply do not have the room. I am also finding that my tastes are changing, so an even better reason to stop buying (until I use this stuff up!) Happy stash sorting!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

As I am going through and organizing my patterns, I am finding patterns that I can make from my stash. I just found a very colorful sleeveless bolero that really caught my eye and that I am going to set aside in a pile of patterns that will help use up some of my stash. It is actually a pattern expecially for scrap yarn. It is getting to be fun to find patterns in my collection that can be made "free" from my stash. Of course they are not really "free" because I paid for the yarn when I bought it, but it seems free. My suggestion to you for the stash that you do not want to use would be to donate it. There are many wonderful organizations out there that would love to get your beautiful yarn.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

You could make scarfes or hats and make Christmaa presents.
You could try to sell the yarn on Knitting Paradise. If the yarn is great for blankets make blankets or Prayershawls.
The choices are endless.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

You sound like you are determined to feel guilty about the yarn you own. I assume that you bought the yarn because you liked it or had a project in mind. 
Whyever you chose to purchase it - NO Guillt unless you bought yarn instead of paying bills or taking care of yourself and family - that would be a problem.
You will find a project or cause or person to use the yarn.
Good luck AND happy crafting!


----------



## mamawbearx5 (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree, never destash, make and give away, but never destash. lol


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

LindaH said:


> Do you feel bad at some level because you purchased yarn just because it was pretty? I do.. What do you do when you want to sell it, but you can't seem to sell it for the money you have in it? In my case, a lot of the yarn that I want to sell is still in the package it came to me in, having never been held or touched in any way other than to take it out of the box, admire the colorway.. and move on to the next. I MUST move the yarn that I know I will never use.. Your feedback is appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


I do the exact same thing.... I know I may never get around to using it and I have found out no one wants it for what I paid for it, never mind the postage... so I just keep shifting it around to make room for the next deal... and I am bad about buying enough of one to make a 3X sweater and I still have to make even one.. but at least whenever I do move it around, it sometimes happens to cause inspiration to get it used, so do not feel bad.. at least we don`t do online fraud or do cocaine, just yarn  oh yeah, I love your avatar girl !!!!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I know many members share about stashes. I only buy yarn I need for a set project for a gift. I receive donated yarn which I
use to create afghans,chemo caps and other things for charities.
My budget is tight. I purchase all my gift yarn on sale. I have always wondered how each of you knows how much of a certain
color to purchase if you are purchasing simply because you like
a certain color or feel of yarn? When I do purchase I know the
ounces or yarns I will need for that porject.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I never tried to sell my yarn. If I want to get rid of it, I give it to charity.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > ...Let me know when I need to book a ticket to Canada Jessica-Jean :lol:
> ...


I would love to see all your yarn, to touch and see the colors. I have enough yarn at the moment, but that sounds like so much fun! And I'd love to see your fake cat! A spotless house is over-rated and takes too much time and energy :lol:


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I have thought about using bits and skeins of yarn left over from projects to make squares for a blanket, but haven't done it yet. They could be knit or crochet.
Since I tend to lean toward certain color ranges, it would be kind of easy to get rid of a lot of yarn this way and have something useful and pretty.
There are also lots of patterns for little things that don't take much yarn other than a skein as sweetsue pointed out. I think it is a matter of just finding patterns and doing them. 
I also think we agonize too much over these stashes. Around here, the "stash" doesn't bother me as much as it irritates my husband. It's in my closet where he never goes so what's the deal? I someone else making you feel guilty about your stash?


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

AmyClaire said:


> People on Ravelry are willing to swap yarn; everybody is still out the cost of postage but maybe you can trade your yarn for something you feel is of equivalent value.
> 
> (for those in this thread who never find yarn at thrift stores ... do you live in the San Fernando Valley? I know for a fact someone has phoned all those stores and asked them to hold all the yarn they get for "his charity knitting group," and he gets a bulk discount.)


I asked at a local charity shop if they could set it aside or call me when any yarn was donated. They said they are not allowed to do that and can't even set it back for themselves.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

At Christmas I gave yarn, needles, books, & other knitting supplies to a young mother of four who loved to knit but, didn't have the money for yarn & other supplies. I've also given yarn to people who were looking for something specific which I just happened to have. Mostly, though, I use yarn that I don't think I'll ever use for charity items. It's a double whammy, I do a good thing & it makes me feel good.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't help I have so much yarn, needles, hooks, and other knitting tools. I ask to be buried with yarn,and needles, the rest is to be given away to any one that needs or wants it.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Live and let live. Enjoy looking, buying and knitting. No guilt. If i you are not spending the `rent` on chocolate, cigarettes, gambling, ( and you are probably not ) then relax. You indeed sound like a lovely lady. Springchicken66


----------



## Lindow (Oct 22, 2011)

How fortunate to have a Goodwill store across the street! I once heard Lilly Chin say, "Enjoy your stash! Do stamp collectors feel guilty about not just using their collection to mail a letter?".


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Ravelry is my first source
> 1. you can search for free patterns
> 2. you get to see pictures
> 
> ...


I agree with both of you. I recently went through my bins (yes, many) of yarn and kind of sorted it out by quality and weight. Then I took inventory of some of the better yarns and recorded them in my stash inventory on Ravelry. This is the first place I look now to find both a pattern and pick the yarn I'll use.

I have to keep telling myself to stay out of yarn stores. I can never just go in and look. I have to buy something. I'm terrible about self-control with yarn and pattern books or pamphlets.

I also have a ton of yarn that I'm not certain I'll use. I bought it through the years. Some is very old, but I was making a lot of crocheted afghans back in the day, so most is acrylic. I think I need to go back and do that again.


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am trying to teach the girls in after school to knit and crochet. The yarn shop I go to to learn knitting, donated yarn for the girls to learn.
They say people are always dropping off their stash. 
Now, let's be clear it is not the good stuff, but it is yarn.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I didn't know Ravelry has this. Thanks!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> As I am going through and organizing my patterns, I am finding patterns that I can make from my stash. I just found a very colorful sleeveless bolero that really caught my eye and that I am going to set aside in a pile of patterns that will help use up some of my stash. It is actually a pattern expecially for scrap yarn. It is getting to be fun to find patterns in my collection that can be made "free" from my stash.  Of course they are not really "free" because I paid for the yarn when I bought it, but it seems free. My suggestion to you for the stash that you do not want to use would be to donate it. There are many wonderful organizations out there that would love to get your beautiful yarn.


As you find patterns that you are deciding to make, put the pattern and the yarn in a gallon zip lock bag and then when you are ready you just grab the zip lock bag and you're on your way.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

This is some of my stash that I have at my place in Michigan.


----------



## jtreuter (Jan 16, 2012)

We trade with others in our knitting group.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

retirednelda said:


> LindaH said:
> 
> 
> > Do you feel bad at some level because you purchased yarn just because it was pretty? I do.. What do you do when you want to sell it, but you can't seem to sell it for the money you have in it? In my case, a lot of the yarn that I want to sell is still in the package it came to me in, having never been held or touched in any way other than to take it out of the box, admire the colorway.. and move on to the next. I MUST move the yarn that I know I will never use.. Your feedback is appreciated. Thank you!
> ...


Hi Nelda, Love your little dog! If you need a size 3X, you may try what one of my friends does. She does color block sweaters...usually cardigans. She usually knits the back in one solid color. Then the front panels in another or a combination of others. She then does the sleeves in a color that works with the others. Beautiful! She teases me, her 'scrawny' friend and says she could knit me a sweater with a skein of sock yarn. :roll: Have fun!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Stash? only yarn that's not been knit yet. There is alot of it- thank God--- I made sure of that before I retired and I go shopping in my little craft area quite often. Every once in a while I buy new if the sale is really good and the yarn is really special but, for the most part, I depend on my stash for inspiration and piles of beautiful objects just waiting to be knit up. Don't feel bad about it--glory in it.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Andrea in TN said:


> Stash? only yarn that's not been knit yet. There is alot of it- thank God--- I made sure of that before I retired and I go shopping in my little craft area quite often. Every once in a while I buy new if the sale is really good and the yarn is really special but, for the most part, I depend on my stash for inspiration and piles of beautiful objects just waiting to be knit up. Don't feel bad about it--glory in it.


Andrea, my husband and I laughed out loud when we saw your avatar. I'm a retired RN and reading that I said, "Yes, isn't it the truth?"
I also agree that we should glory in the beauty of our stashes and piles of waiting patterns! Have fun!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Andrea in TN said:
> 
> 
> > Stash? only yarn that's not been knit yet. There is alot of it- thank God--- I made sure of that before I retired and I go shopping in my little craft area quite often. Every once in a while I buy new if the sale is really good and the yarn is really special but, for the most part, I depend on my stash for inspiration and piles of beautiful objects just waiting to be knit up. Don't feel bad about it--glory in it.
> ...


thanks I love that avatar too- isn't yarn just the best therapy for nurses?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

buttons said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > As I am going through and organizing my patterns, I am finding patterns that I can make from my stash. I just found a very colorful sleeveless bolero that really caught my eye and that I am going to set aside in a pile of patterns that will help use up some of my stash. It is actually a pattern expecially for scrap yarn. It is getting to be fun to find patterns in my collection that can be made "free" from my stash. Of course they are not really "free" because I paid for the yarn when I bought it, but it seems free. My suggestion to you for the stash that you do not want to use would be to donate it. There are many wonderful organizations out there that would love to get your beautiful yarn.
> ...


Thank you. That is a great idea. I am definitely going to use your suggestion. I got my yarn stash organized the first couple of weeks of this year. The patterns are going to take a long time to go through and organize. Your suggestions will make it easier to find what I want to make without having to go through everything all over again. Thanks, again. LOL


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

This is how to organize your stash,why would you really want to get rid???? It doesn't bear thinking about! lol!

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2012/02/02/12-tips-on-how-to-organize-your-yarn-stash/


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

Can you please share some of the stash patterns?
Great Idea about the zio lock bags
Thanks


----------



## studylaw2012 (Jan 23, 2013)

My mum used to say when she was alive, it is not a bargain if you do not need it, she certainly had a point.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

studylaw2012 said:


> My mum used to say when she was alive, it is not a bargain if you do not need it, she certainly had a point.


I like that saying. Very true and I will try to remember that.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

My knit group gals bring yarn they don't want and trade or give to our buddies. What about offering it to a boys/girls' mentoring organization so that kids can learn? I've bought great yarn at the Goodwill. Also, I like the brown paper bags of yarn at the funeral idea! So funny. What about a donation to a worthy cause auction? So much beautiful yarn, so little time.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I happened to catch a programme called Hoarders today. The hoarder's home was like a rubbish tip, but at the end the organiser said "you must sort out your yarn". To my surprise they piled thousands of sealed bags of yarn outside. The hoarder was left sitting there, supposedly sorting. Now, to me, that was a whole other programme. i would have loved to see what happened to the yarn!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I usually share with family members who knit.


----------



## palinesaunt (Dec 10, 2012)

I stopped stashing a few years ago when i knitted an aran jumper for my hubby, It was wool, and in the first wash it went into holes. Those dam moths


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh. What a shame. Are you going to knit him another jumper ? Hope so.!! Springchicken66


----------



## palinesaunt (Dec 10, 2012)

I did but not happy


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I suggested before that my hubby could give out brown paper goody bags of yarn at my funeral. I'd know it wasn't getting thrown out...at least not right away![/quote]

Now that is a great idea, just think of all the items that could be made in your memory


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Super idea. I will mention it to my family. Springchicken66


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I always stash cedar wood blocks in with my wool. It is so much less smelly than moth balls and they really work. My mother-in-law used to use the herb wormwood in her wool but it really didn't work as well as the cedar wood. When you can't smell the cedar smell anymore all you have to do is sand it with sand paper and you are in business again!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I may take you up on that offer next year as we are aiming to visit Montreal, I think in the fall. We may just be in the old city, don't know how close to you that is. LOL about the cats since I have a herd of them too. They aren't allowed in the wool room but their fur finds its way in there anyway!



Jessica-Jean said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > ...Let me know when I need to book a ticket to Canada Jessica-Jean :lol:
> ...


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

People knit up their stash ?? teehee


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay, I'll bite, what is a 'jumper'?


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

I keep my stash listed in my ravelry account as well. It is so nice to be able to search patterns by yarns that I have, and vice versa!!

I am wickedfun on Ravelry, please feel free to browse the stash!

Dee


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

A jumper is what the Brits call a pullover sweater. And they think Americans are strange because we eat Biscuits and Gravy. To them Biscuits are what we call COOKIES. Just a difference in the ENGLISH language.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I've done very well at various thrift/charity shops. Last year, I bought 4 balls of "On Your Toes" sock yarn, with aloe, for $6. Cost in my LYS was $11.95/ball. If you've got the time, checking at different second-hand stores can reap benefits!


arwenian said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


----------



## Pam Bardwell (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh...I have a lot of stash! I'm glad I do, I can go to it and get the yarn I need without having to go out to the store! I do a lot of charity knitting and it goes quickly. Checkout Ravelry - you may be able to "trade" your yarn for some you would rather make something with. Happy Knitting! )


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I always check out the yarns at Big Lots and the dollar store. I got a huge haul of eyelash and specialty yarn at both of these places. I got 2 complete 12 skein packages of Lion Brand sports weight yarn for 50 cents a skein at Big Lots and then went to Michaels and found the same yarn selling for nearly $5 a skein... I always check the cheap stores and the local thrift stores to enhance my stash and save on my pocketbook. The best deal by far was the yard sale I went to and they had 6 paper towel boxes filled with yarn that no one had shown any interest in and when I asked about the price the lady said that she was tired of looking at them and I could have them all for free if I would just take them. Tons of sports, Baby and fingering yarns! I figured at the time that the price to buy that stash in the store would have been over $600.00! All brand name stuff that apparently had been purchased by this lady's mother and she passed away before she got very much of it used. One can never have too much of that kind of yarn.


----------

